# Rhom Without Red Eyes?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I've had my rhom for almost a year now. Bought from aquascape online. He was the size of a nickel. He has all the shapes of a rhom but doesn't have red eyes? All water parameters are at where they should be so I'm not understanding..is this normal?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Will take some time for them to become red, as I recall mine didn't happen until around 2 or so years.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Its just the pictures I see of rhoms his size all have red eyes. I guess hes just a big boy?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Approx how big is it?


----------

